# FOT (Wedding) Day!



## MiaGirl (Nov 10, 2007)

I thought I'd drop in and post some pics from my wedding day on October 13, since I got some very helpful feedback and learnt a lot of new tips and tricks for doing my own makeup on the day. I was pleased with how it turned out.

Used:

Face
Everyday Minerals Concealor in Intensive Fair and Sunlight
Everydy Minerals Foundation in Fair
Everyday Minerals blush in Apple
Everyday Minerals Silk Dust translucent powder
Phloof! e/s to highlight

Eyes:

Blacktrack f/l
Rich Symbol e/s
Pink Freeze e/s
Til Daybreak e/s
Nocturnelle e/s
Shadowy Lady e/s
Phloof! e/s
L'Oreal Telescopic mascara in Black

Lips:

Everyday Minerals lip colour in Plum Dust












Here's one which shows my dress, which I think I described on here before.


----------



## mariecinder (Nov 10, 2007)

So pretty! I love the dress and I love the make up!


----------



## glamdoll (Nov 10, 2007)

I love your dress! you look gorgeous


----------



## Jennybella (Nov 10, 2007)

I love it!!


----------



## macface (Nov 10, 2007)

You look so pretty.


----------



## Girl about town (Nov 10, 2007)

wow you look gorgeous so unique xxx


----------



## PomPoko (Nov 10, 2007)

You looked gorgeous. Congrats as well ^_^


----------



## hotpink1326 (Nov 10, 2007)

OMG! You look stunning! I really love the whole look you had, very unique & beautiful! Congrats girl


----------



## n3crolust (Nov 10, 2007)

you look so pretty. :] congratulations.


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Nov 10, 2007)

You look beautiful, soft and timeless. Great job!


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 10, 2007)

Fabulous look, and so elegant.


----------



## nunu (Nov 10, 2007)

you look gorgeous! i love the dress!! congrats!


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Nov 10, 2007)

gorgeous


----------



## mandragora (Nov 10, 2007)

So soft and pretty.  Congratulations.


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Nov 10, 2007)

*~*You look beautiful!!! Congrats!!!!*~*


----------



## sophistichic (Nov 10, 2007)

Congrats~! I love your dress so much! You look so pretty!!!!


----------



## makeba (Nov 10, 2007)

you look so radiant and beautiful!!


----------



## Perple1 (Nov 10, 2007)

Congrats to you! You look radiant and really timeless ~ love the creativity with your hair and dress!!!


----------



## SeraphimRed (Nov 10, 2007)

Wow, I agree with everyone here, you look lovely!!

I'd love to see a full dress shot - that's beautiful!


----------



## MACATTAK (Nov 10, 2007)

You looked gorgeous!!


----------



## frocher (Nov 10, 2007)

You're a beautiful bride.


----------



## Briar (Nov 10, 2007)

Everything is amazing! Your gorgeous face, hair, dress, everything.  So classy and elegant.


----------



## pichima (Nov 10, 2007)

gorgeous!!!!


----------



## OliviaChristine (Nov 10, 2007)

What a beautiful bride! You look radiant. I love your hair, makeup and your dress


----------



## veilchen (Nov 11, 2007)

Congrats! You look so lovely - the hair, make-up and dress are all fab!


----------



## This Is Mine (Nov 11, 2007)

Absolutely Stunning!  ~Congratulations~


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Nov 11, 2007)

Gorgeous! Congrats on the wedding!


----------



## annielise (Nov 12, 2007)

You look beautiful, your dad (is he the one standing by the car?) looks so proud.  And I also love the uniqueness of the dress.  Congratulations


----------



## Jot (Nov 12, 2007)

congrats - you look beautiful


----------



## n_c (Nov 12, 2007)

You look beautiful!


----------



## azrael (Nov 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MiaGirl* 

 
_
Here's one which shows my dress, which I think I described on here before.




_

 


I stalked your posts to try and find it, but that dress is hot and I'm wondering where you got it?


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 17, 2007)

awwww... marriage!
nice and natural


----------



## sacana (Nov 19, 2007)

..congrats - my wedding day is October 13, 2005  You looked gorgeous....


----------



## September (Nov 19, 2007)

You were a beautiful bride!


----------



## User40 (Nov 21, 2007)

You look stunning. Your hair, dress, everything is just beautiful. What a lovely couple you make!  Congratulations!


----------



## MiaGirl (Nov 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *azrael* 

 
_I stalked your posts to try and find it, but that dress is hot and I'm wondering where you got it?_

 
Thanks! It's from a designer called Chrissy Wai-Ching based in Seattle I think. 

A couple more for those who are interested:










Thanks for all the the lovely comments, it was an awesome day and I still love looking at the photos.


----------



## Bonbonroz (Nov 25, 2007)

Wow, what a wonderful bride! That last picture is so lovely!! Must have been a great day!!


----------



## M.I.A. (Nov 26, 2007)

omg!
how beautiful!


----------



## black_crx (Nov 26, 2007)

you look so happy and beautiful!! congratulations!


----------



## azrael (Nov 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MiaGirl* 

 
_Thanks! It's from a designer called Chrissy Wai-Ching based in Seattle I think. 

A couple more for those who are interested:










Thanks for all the the lovely comments, it was an awesome day and I still love looking at the photos._

 
gah!  I totally thought that's what it looked like!  I've been in contact with Chrissy because I'm getting her L'arbre dress for my wedding

those pictures are awesome, love your dress


----------



## ilorietta (Nov 26, 2007)

Gorgeous


----------



## Britikitty (Nov 26, 2007)

Beautiful. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Many congratulations!


----------



## La Ilusion (Nov 26, 2007)

You look so lovely and happy! Congrats! And your dress is fantastic!


----------



## MiaGirl (Nov 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *azrael* 

 
_gah!  I totally thought that's what it looked like!  I've been in contact with Chrissy because I'm getting her L'arbre dress for my wedding

those pictures are awesome, love your dress_

 
I ADORE the L'arbre! If it had been available when I was buying my dress, I might have gone for that over this one. 

I would love to see pics when you get it!


----------



## azrael (Nov 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MiaGirl* 

 
_I ADORE the L'arbre! If it had been available when I was buying my dress, I might have gone for that over this one. 

I would love to see pics when you get it!_

 
Seeing you in the yowying (it is yowying, right?) actually almost made me change my mind!  It's just shy of a year until our wedding, so I've asked her to make a dress for me (I love that she does that), did you get to go to the store?  I live in Indiana so I can't 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... I'm getting my L'arbre with long sleeves and an off the shoulder wide v-neck line and it's going to be an off-white and a kind of mossy green, I'm so excited!  I still have to order it, in fact I just sent her an email so I think it's going to be a while before there are any pictures ....  there's a whole thread dedicated to her at this website called indiebride.com, your lovely pictures would be appreciated!


----------



## MiaGirl (Nov 30, 2007)

Yeah, Indiebride was where I first came across her stuff! What craziness. 

That sounds awesome. I live in Australia so I didn't get to try anything on, I just ordered it and crossed my fingers...if I had my time over there are probably a couple of things I would change (like having straps of some kind and getting a lace-up back for a better fit, it was stressful trying to stay the same size everywhere as when I ordered it) but all in all I was really happy with it.


----------



## i-doallure (Dec 1, 2007)

Oh gorgeous...a face I recognise...perhaps you'll recognise my username.

Your makeup did indeed look gorgeous on the day!

Well done


----------



## MiaGirl (Dec 2, 2007)

Indeed I do recognise your name! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It was that make-up thread that got me over here in the first place.

The Everyday Minerals stuff held up really well on the day too. Thanks again for recommending it!


----------



## azrael (Dec 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MiaGirl* 

 
_Yeah, Indiebride was where I first came across her stuff! What craziness. 

That sounds awesome. I live in Australia so I didn't get to try anything on, I just ordered it and crossed my fingers...if I had my time over there are probably a couple of things I would change (like having straps of some kind and getting a lace-up back for a better fit, it was stressful trying to stay the same size everywhere as when I ordered it) but all in all I was really happy with it._

 


ooooh... I didn't even think about a lace up back, that sounds like a pretty good idea *mentally noted* ... but as it was, you AND your dress looked awesome


----------



## ivorygleam (Dec 3, 2007)

very natural and beautiful.


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Dec 4, 2007)

You look sooo pretty and I love the Bettie bangs! (I have them myself too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) Congratulations!!!!!


----------

